# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si te bejme turshi ?

## maratonomak

tranguj , karrota , domate , panxhar , laker te bardhe dhe te kuqe , patellxhan ,specka ,lulelaker ,ullinj ,e te tjera nese kam haruar mi tregoni ju ;


pra si mund te bejme turshi ?


si behen patellxhanet turshi se keto jane me te veshtirat per ti bere te mira dhe doja te mesoja nonje recete ku gatuhen jo shume pikante .

po specka me salce kosi si behen ?

po vjen dimri dhe do e kemi koken here pas here te frigoriferi per te ngrene .

----------


## 2043

> tranguj , karrota , domate , panxhar , laker te bardhe dhe te kuqe , patellxhan ,specka ,lulelaker ,ullinj ,e te tjera nese kam haruar mi tregoni ju ;
> 
> 
> pra si mund te bejme turshi ?
> 
> 
> si behen patellxhanet turshi se keto jane me te veshtirat per ti bere te mira dhe doja te mesoja nonje recete ku gatuhen jo shume pikante .
> 
> po specka me salce kosi si behen ?
> ...


Po pse kerkon te mundosh veten o njeri?
Shko ne supermarket dhe  ka sa te duash edhe sikur te zgjasi dimri 7 muaj , aty nuk mbarohen.... pse do e mbushesh shtepine me qypa?

----------


## EDLIN

Je pak si vone me duket...

----------


## maratonomak

> Po se kerkon te mundosh veten o njeri?
> Shko ne supermarket dhe  ka sa te duash edhe sikur te zgjasi dimri 7 muaj , aty nuk mbarohen.... pse do e mbushesh shtepine me qypa?


kam super-market fobia , qe kur gjeta nje qime ne nje kavanoz me tranguj dhe nuk vete asnjehere ne supermarket ,

vete te furra e bukes , te perime shitesi dhe gjerat e tjera i pergatis vete ;

nuk i besoj ushqimit te supermarketeve pasi jane te dyshimta dhe diku lexova qe organizata boterore e ushqimit ka hedh ligjin qe ushqimet e konservuara por edhe tek te tjerat te vene me shume hormone femerore dhe si rezultat kemi shume nga europa qe dalin meshkuj me prirje femerore .


gjithsesi bej shaka , une vete ne super market , por doja ti beja vete keto turshit se kane me teper lezet dhe shije kur i ben vete .

----------


## 2043

> kam super-market fobia , qe kur gjeta nje qime ne nje kavanoz me tranguj dhe nuk vete asnjehere ne supermarket ,
> 
> vete te furra e bukes , te perime shitesi dhe gjerat e tjera i pergatis vete ;
> 
> nuk i besoj ushqimit te supermarketeve pasi jane te dyshimta dhe diku lexova qe organizata boterore e ushqimit ka hedh ligjin qe ushqimet e konservuara por edhe tek te tjerat te vene me shume hormone femerore dhe si rezultat kemi shume nga europa qe dalin meshkuj me prirje femerore .
> 
> 
> gjithsesi bej shaka , une vete ne super market , por doja ti beja vete keto turshit se kane me teper lezet dhe shije kur i ben vete .


Po martohu o i uruar dhe lerja gruas kete pune .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

SALLAT E PERZIER


blihen ne peshe te njejt

1kg domate jeshile

1kg kastraveca (tranguj) te vegjel

1 kg lulelaker

1 kg karrota

bene edhe

1kg qep

1 kg speca

Duhet ta keni parasysh se specat zbuten pak ,ndersa qepa i jep nje shije tjeter turshise
kujdes! po te kete pesh me te madhe ndonjera nga perimet do mbizotroi shija e asaj!!!

..tani pastrohen te gjitha dhe prehen ne rriska si rrota rrota .Perzihen ne nje ene te madhe ..

Kavanozet (ato 1 kg) u shtohet

-uthull molle 4% -dy gisht apo deri te nje vije qe kan kavanozet mu ne vendin ku kthehen ne vertikale nga baza ,
-ca kokrra te piperit te zi kokerr (jo te bluar) ,
-flet dafine 2-3 cop ,
-nje luge te gjelles jo te mbushur mire krip ,
-nje luge te mesme sheqer.

perzihet kjo tretje mbrenda ne kavanoz per pak kohe dhe u shtohet mase e turshis derisa te mbushet kavanozi.
tani i shtohet uje deri ne gryke dhe pritet te thithet ..pastaj i shtohet perfundimisht uje qe te jete mbi turshi.

konzervimi: kavanozet e mbyllur futen ne nje ene te madhe te mbushur me uje qe i bie deri ne gjysem te kavanozit (uje i ftohet) dhe leshohet ne zierje deri ne vlim .Duket te vloi deri ne 15 ,pa friken se do pelcasin kavanozet.

kjo bene mbylljen hermetike te trushise!

Kjo lloj turshie qenderon edhe 2 vite pa u prishur fare pa ndruar aspak kualiteti apo shija.
Eshte vertet shum e mire dhe e sukseshme ne pergatitje...me e mire se sa ato qe jane ne shitje

Njejt mund te pergatiten edhe trangujt e vegjel.

Mund ta besh edhe ne mase me te madhe.Nuk krahasohen me ato te blera me duken shume te tharta :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Speca te kuq turshi (gogozhare)

Nevoiten 2 l.vaj (mundesisht ulliri,ose vaj sallate)

1 l.uthull,

1 tabull kripe,

1 tabull sheqer

hurdhera

piper i zi kokerr,

gjethe dafine

karrota (1 kg),

majdanos (2 tufa)


Kjo vlen per 10 kg.speca por mund te beni edhe me pak.
Megjithese edhe kaq pasi behen shume te shijshme do ti hani!!
Pregatitja!!
Ne nje ene hedhim vajin,uthullen,kripen, sheqerin,pak dafine, piper, hurdhra,majdanos,karotat e grira ne feta te holla. Pasi uji te ziej lluku-lluku hedhim specat e pastruar mire nga farat,i leme derisa piruni te dale lirisht nga to. Keshtu veprojme derisa t'i mbarojme te gjitha.Kur ta kryejm kete procedure filljme dhe i rreshtojme neper
kavanoza.Ne fillim ne fundin e kavanozave hedhim nje flete dafine karotat e ziera,thelpij hurdhre(jo ato ne tenxhere), piper te zi majdanos te pagrire por vetem te coptuar me dore.Keshtu veprojme pas çdo shtrese,ne krye te kavanozit vendosi perseri nje shtrese si ne fund. Kur i kryejme te gjitha keto procedura ne çdo kavanos hedhim lengun e perftuar (qe eshte ne tenxhere)por duhet te jete duke zier,dhe te mbulohet e gjithe permbajtja e kavanozit.Edhe ne kete rast avulli i ujit te nxehte nuk i ben turshite te prishen nese nuk i hani kete dimer mund t'i lini ne dimrin tjeter. Ju siguroj se jane me te mira se gogozhare e blera dhe karotat behen shume te shijshme per tu ngrene.

----------


## maratonomak

> Po martohu o i uruar dhe lerja gruas kete pune .


ore shok , ti di nonje recete te tille apo jo ?nese di eja dhe hidhe ne sofer , nese sdi ,atere mbaj radhen dhe kur te vij radha do flasesh .

keni zakon ti ktheni temat ne muhabet kafenesh , dhe nuk i gjendeni ne ndihme nje bashkeqytetarit tuaj .

----------


## maratonomak

> SALLAT E PERZIER
> 
> 
> blihen ne peshe te njejt
> 
> 1kg domate jeshile
> 
> 1kg kastraveca (tranguj) te vegjel
> 
> ...



te flm moj shoqe , do e provoj njehere keto recetat e tua , te jam mirenjohes por nje pyetje kisha une ;

mire te gjitha , po sheqeri cna duhet ketu ? cfare efekti i jep sheqeri ? nuk jam tip i sheqerit por i kripes .

----------


## Nete

Ti zgjodha keto dyja meq i kam bere edhe vet,se me lakmuan tjeret...une zakonisht blija por ndonjher kur me sillnin ,ato te blerat mbetshin ne frigorifer hahaha.Nuk nevojitet shume sheqer pergaditi ashtu ti nuk besoj qe do te zhgenjhesh.

----------


## ane

> kam super-market fobia , qe kur gjeta nje qime ne nje kavanoz me tranguj dhe nuk vete asnjehere ne supermarket ,
> 
> vete te furra e bukes , te perime shitesi dhe gjerat e tjera i pergatis vete ;
> 
> nuk i besoj ushqimit te supermarketeve pasi jane te dyshimta dhe diku lexova qe organizata boterore e ushqimit ka hedh ligjin qe ushqimet e konservuara por edhe tek te tjerat te vene me shume hormone femerore dhe si rezultat kemi shume nga europa qe dalin meshkuj me prirje femerore .
> 
> 
> gjithsesi bej shaka , une vete ne super market , por doja ti beja vete keto turshit se kane me teper lezet dhe shije kur i ben vete .


E ke lexuar me te vertete apo bere shaka se me te vertete me shqetesove!Nese e ke lexuar me te vertete te lutem sille linkun!

----------


## lisa12

une bera turshi patllixhani te mira dolen por por se kane shijen si te shqiperise

2 kg patllixhane 
kripe mire esht krip deti,une bera gabim i bera me te bluajtur imet
uthull& vaj ulliri pa mase pasi une e shikoj te ena derisa mbulohen patllixhanet me sasine e duhur(200-300ml)
  2 tufa majdanos,piper kokerr,nja 3-4 speca te kuqe dhe jeshil gjithashtu
pak sheqer sa te kapin majat e gishtit,hurdha 2 kokrra

patllixhanet lahen nuk i hiqet lekura,i coptojme te vogla si per gjelle,dhe nxejme nje tenxhere me uje te valuar,i hedhim brenda dhe i le 10 min  ne uje te nxehte,pastaj i kullon ne kullese dhe i bashkom me te gjitha ,krip,sheqer,majdanos,piper,specat gjithashtu te prera,hurdha  i fut ne enen qe deshiron,i hedh vajin &uthullen derisa te mbulohen

----------


## _MALSORI_

per festen e flamurit tek familja e nje shoku tim hengra turshi te pregaditura me patellxhane te zinj..ishin mjaft te mira por kishin pak idhtesi ne ta..si mund ti hiqet shija e idhet ketyre turshive..mos ndoshta pregaditesja nuk ka dite ti trajtoje mire patellxhanet para se ti fuse ne ene per ti bere turshi..

----------


## Cerebro

Mosss!!! Po më lëshon goja lëng për turshi!!!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## angmokio

> SALLAT E PERZIER
> 
> 
> blihen ne peshe te njejt
> 
> 1kg domate jeshile
> 
> 1kg kastraveca (tranguj) te vegjel
> 
> ...


Vertete qe me ka shkuar edhe mua mendja per turshi  :buzeqeshje: 

Jam kurioz te dij sa kohe duhet te qendojne te mbyllura turshite deri ne momentin kur jane gati per tu ngrene?

----------


## Cerebro

> Vertete qe me ka shkuar edhe mua mendja per turshi 
> Jam kurioz te dij sa kohe duhet te qendojne te mbyllura turshite deri ne momentin kur jane gati per tu ngrene?


Rrinë disa muaj të paktën... E kanë si vera, sa më gjatë të fermentohen aq më të mira bëhen...
Sot e kam kaluar pothuaj gjithë ditën ulur par akompjuterit. Po i jap formë kolltukut të ri që kam blerë... me masazhator të brandatrupëzuar dhe enkas me mbështetëse kompjuteri... kam parë nja mbi 10 episode nga DR House... vetëm turshitë e plakës më mungonin!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

di njeri se si konservohen oktapodhet, kallamaret, sepiet me kohe te gjata???

p.s. ne internet kam pare ato me kohe te shkurtra deri max 6 muaj.....

----------

